# New Jaguar XF



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looking remarkably similar to the new Mondeo...










http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/first_official_picture.php?sid=963&page=1

and not a patch on the sleek concept car.










Shame.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Looking remarkably similar to the new Mondeo? I'd say looking remarkably shit! :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

You have to ask

- Why couldn't the lights remain as sleek
- Why couldn't the front wing vents stay the same?
- Why couldn't the longitudinal crease be as sharp?
- Why couldn't the door handles remain hidden?

They have made it bulbous instead of sharp.

This is the car that will save Jaguar (again). Steve Cropley in Autocar this week is being his usual bullish self regarding the new Jag. He's practically polishing it with his own bodily fluids.

I _quite_ like the interior.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> You have to ask
> 
> - Why couldn't the lights remain as sleek
> - Why couldn't the front wing vents stay the same?
> ...


I concur. It ain't gonna save Jaguar though...

I'd take a Mondeo.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Very disappointing I have had a deposit down since the first concept shotsâ€¦ shall be asking for my money back. 

http://www.jaguarxf.com/Microsites/Jagu ... e.asp?l=en


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Carlos said:


> You have to ask
> 
> - Why couldn't the door handles remain hidden?


Dealer told me it was a safety issue... So how come Seat and Alfa can do it?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...looks like a Lexus! :lol: Don't understand the 'Jag' thing sorry, just that old blokes think they're quick.

D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> ...looks like a Lexus! :lol: Don't understand the 'Jag' thing sorry, just that old blokes think they're quick.
> 
> D


Exactly. Lexus. Raping a Scooby.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...looks like a Lexus! :lol: Don't understand the 'Jag' thing sorry, just that old blokes think they're quick.
> ...


Remarkably shit looking as previously noted. :?

I think that the front looks like one of those Hyundai or Kia thingys.


----------



## Detroit20 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm with Carlos on the Autocar, er, extended advertorial (_no doubt The Sunday Times will be similarly fulsome in its praise_). It is spectacularly uncritical.

What's sad about this shameless puffery ("_the overall effect is of a modern,coupe-lik car whose grace and sportiness flow from near perfect proportions..._" etc, etc) is that in two years time these same writers will be harshing on Jaguar's bosses for green-lighting yet another turkey.

For my part I just don't see who's going to walk past the row of CLSs at the Mercedes garage to buy one of these given the depreciation precipice that all big Jags fall from and given the uncertainty over the company's future.

Jaguar XF? Meh.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...looks like a Lexus! :lol: Don't understand the 'Jag' thing sorry, just that old blokes think they're quick.
> 
> D


Hyundai Coupe anyone?

Yuck!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The front is either Seat or Subaru.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...they did start to head in the right direction with that AM coupe wannabe rip off but what sort of market is this aimed at?

Think the microsite is a great laugh, all the buzz words are there and some pretty cool animations then you see it  ...see ya Jaguar!! :lol: The 3 (+2) door concept looked pretty good though.

D


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

It is a real shame. They had a great opportunity to attract new blood to the brand by offering something a little less conservative than the Teutonic brands (The 5 Series, A6 and Merc E are all car that you buy with your head, not your heart). They've blown it and produced a Lexus rip-off. Looking at the bigger picture, Lexus probably sell more cars than Jag in the US and that is all Ford are worried about.

The days of the E-Type, S-Type, 420 G and XJ6 are gone. These were innovative, stylish, fast and affordable, not to mention full of character. In this homogeonised (sorry homogeonized) world there is no place for it.

Bland but effective, like any Yank car!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Jaguars days are numbered if that is all they can do.

Makes the new A4 look positively exciting.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I've only just read the article. I really, really hope it looks better than this in the metal because if not then there are going to be redundancies aplenty.  It is minging from the front and that's without a reg plate!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Hopefully the reg plate will hide some of the front!

I hate to say it, but the front reminds me of the current A4. But, Hyundai mated with a Lexus is what I'm going with. Although I'm sure there's a Chrysler in there some where. Jaguar would have done far better just updating the current saloons. The S-Type is a great looking car, still.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> The front is either Seat or Subaru.


Volvo meets Seat Leon?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...looks kinda 'cheap'? So what's the price difference over the Mondeo?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I don't think it looks that bad although admit the front is the worst angle. I couldn't really see from the website, but doesn't the back look pretty good? Almost Aston V8 type lights? :?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

raven said:


> I couldn't really see from the website, but doesn't the back look pretty good? Almost Aston V8 type lights? :?


...nope and 'almost' just isn't good enough especially with a million dollar concept looking quite feasible sat next to the designers desk.

D


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks very nice for me i for one will be having a test drive, with the view of replacing my x-type next year


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I think it looks good and builds on the advance of the XK. Admittedly the side is very lexus and the lights are a little odd, but the rest of it looks very good indeed and will ensure Jag's survival for a bit longer, whoever happens to be in ownership of the company by the time it hits the road.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

???...it looks bad from EVERY angle and to adorn a Jag badge on the front is an insult to it's hertitage.

Saw a new Mondeo this morning, looked a damn sight more cohesive, I'd take the Ford over that any day.

D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ???...it looks bad from EVERY angle and to adorn a Jag badge on the front is an insult to it's hertitage.
> 
> Saw a new Mondeo this morning, looked a damn sight more cohesive, I'd take the Ford over that any day.
> 
> D


Flip, it's not that bad! As for the platform sharing side of things - that's what every car manufacturer does and if you're going to have the platform shared with anything, the new Ford Mondeo is a good place to start.

I watched the video on the Car mag website last night - i do think it looks good from behind, quirky from the front and perhaps a bit bland from the side. But I could easily say the same thing about the new A4 or the current 3 series. This sector doesn't seem to want much more than that - the Mercedes CLS is hugely outsold by the E class because I guess these buyers are not adventurous enough. I'm not saying I agree with it, but there you go.

Jaguar (like Porsche) have not moved their design philosophy on for ages and whilst this is not as far as we'd all like them to go, it's a step in the right direction and probably in line with what the buyers out there want. :?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Firstly, never type 'Jaguar (like Porsche)' as it's a massive contradiction and the 911 has stayed pretty much faithful to it's roots and iconic shape over the past 40 years for a very good reason :lol:

Secondly, as a design it's not that bad really for a family saloon A to B'er, it just shouldn't have a Jag badge on it as it seems to have been designed and manufactured by another company and the ONLY thing Jaguar about it is the badge. If it had been the next Lexus don't think any of us would of noticed or even cared to comment on it.

D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

raven said:


> This sector doesn't seem to want much more than that - the Mercedes CLS is hugely outsold by the E class because I guess these buyers are not adventurous enough.


I don't necessarily think this is the case, I suspect there are a number of people that would take the CLS over the E, *if* the CLS had five seats instead of four.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> Firstly, never type 'Jaguar (like Porsche)' as it's a massive contradiction and the 911 has stayed pretty much faithful to it's roots and iconic shape over the past 40 years for a very good reason :lol:


Yes, but you could say exactly the same about the Jag XJ couldn't you? The 911 is compromised by the very fact that Porsche won't move on. Hence the Cayman being essentially a better car if the engines were the same.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > This sector doesn't seem to want much more than that - the Mercedes CLS is hugely outsold by the E class because I guess these buyers are not adventurous enough.
> ...


Yeah fair point about the seats. But I don't understand why all the cars in this sector look so bland. Why do exciting concepts rarely make it into production whereas in other sectors they do. :?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

raven said:


> But I don't understand why all the cars in this sector look so bland. Why do exciting concepts rarely make it into production whereas in other sectors they do. :?


Because the under 50s with Â£40k to spend on a car buy a sports car or a 4x4. The over 50s buy 1.75 tonnes of Â£40k car. They don't really car about looks or performance, more about perceived image. The over 50s are more likely to spend Â£40k on a car so they are aimed at them.

The above comments are based on European tastes, the Yanks are a different kettle of Cadillacs.


----------



## Detroit20 (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree with those who argue that one of Jaguar's great failings in recent was not moving with the times. For the best part of a decade they refused to acknowledge realise that at least one of their target markets didn't give two hoots about the E-type (presuming of course that they'd ever actually seen one) and the continuity of Jaguar styling heritage in the X and S types.

What that market - the thirty somethings - wanted were:

performance;
contemporary (as opposed to retro) styling and;
solid residual values.

So they went out and bought 3- and 5- series and A4s and A6s.

I think everyone who's mentioned the similarity to Lexus's and Honda's is spot on. Jaguar have decided that the thirty somethings are never coming back, and are focusing instead on those a decade or two older.

What I think will kill them though is price. New top of the range Jags are just too much more expensive than their Japanese equivalents... particularly in the important US market. American's have gotten used to a lot of car for their money, and I suspect that the current exchange rate will be the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Geeeeeeeeeeeez, I finally got to read the article about the XF in this week's Autocar. That is ridiculously uncritical! The car has no defects: everything is perfect. That's what I call unbiased journalism.

For me, as most of you said, it looks dull just like any other car in that category. I don't think it is ugly, but it is nothing that would catch my eye and make me want one either.

BMW has done a very controversial thing by hiring Chris Bangle and changing completely its design direction a few years ago and it generated a lot of talk, a lot of people disliked it and a lot of people liked it, but the end result is that their sales have been growing year after year and they are expecting to be selling 1.7 million cars every year by the end of the decade. Why can't Audi, Jaguar & Co do something similar and at least give people something to talk and be excited about?


----------



## maxwell (Sep 2, 2007)

IÂ´ve been baffled by the new XF design.... canÂ´t make my mind up if I like it or not. In any case, IÂ´ve tried some subtle redesigns:

__
https://flic.kr/p/1297731332
 Please tell me what you think. ItÂ´s a work-in-progress.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the front-end. Not sure about the rear-end.

What about all these bike and car designs you've got there? Is that your work? And what about all these Corvettes with Microsoft product designs (.NET, Channel 9, etc)?


----------



## maxwell (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback... ItÂ´s turning out tough to find a way to get the XF to look more like a Jag and less of an Asian/American hybrid. :?

Yeah, all the stuff there is my work. I usually post odd bits n pieces of stuff I do... a supplementary portfolio I guess.


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

It's quite amusing to read some of these comments....

The new TT has hardly been a design masterpeice or a significant step forward from the old TT !

When the first new TT pics were shown there were some on here who likened it to the Ford Focus !

It's always funny how some people pick the least flatering shots to make their point rather than some of the better shots (see end of post for some better ones).

Versus the ultra bland, corporate, boring etc A6 and the dated BMW look, at least Jaguar have gone and done something different and moved away from the 'one corporate look fits all' approach of Audi and BMW.

In today's car market beauty and originality will sell. With anything seeking to be beautiful, there will always be those that like it and those that hate it...look at Jordan lol (bad analogy I know). But it will sell regardless...

Wait to see it in the flesh !


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

redTT said:


> It's quite amusing to read some of these comments....
> 
> The new TT has hardly been a design masterpeice or a significant step forward from the old TT !
> 
> ...


I have to agree with that, the XF is a good looking car and a good step forward for Jag, I know someone who has a 2.7d on order so it will be interesting to see it


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm due to get a test drive next week if i'm happy i shall be putting a deposit down on the 2.7 diesel with collection for the new reg in march.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

It could do with a better diesel engine for the UK to make it a real success. 207bhp / 320lb ft doesn't cut it against the 535d, or even the E320D or A6 3.0TDI.


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> It could do with a better diesel engine for the UK to make it a real success. 207bhp / 320lb ft doesn't cut it against the 535d, or even the E320D or A6 3.0TDI.


Have you driven the 2.7D in a Jaguar ?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Drove the new XF on Sunday. (4.2 Supercharged version)

I have to say the drive is excellent,very solid smooth and sure footed. It was also very quiet in fact a bit to quiet no real exhaust note. However the styling just does not do it for me. The on the road price of the car i drove was Â£60K  and the interior used plastic coated chrome and felt a little cheap. It was also a little cramped in the drivers seat. The boot also seemed a little narrow.

I have to say though Jaguar have been excellent through the whole process from when I put down a deposit a year ago, minimum of monthly updates as well as a morning driving the car, before the dealers officially get the cars. Shall now be getting my deposit back as I won't be buying one.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Overall - I quite liked it when it was featured on Top Gear.

There were bits I didn't like (front lights) but as a saloon, I thought it looked good.

What it didn't look like though, was a Jag. WHether or not that will prove ot be a good or bad thing for Jag, only time will tell.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Kell said:


> Overall - I quite liked it .


I think that has summed up how I felt, quite liked it but not excited about it. I don't think I would have sleepless nights waiting for the day I picked it up.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Being an old git, I've had a soft spot for Jags over many years but I must admit that they don't do a lot for me these days. There is nothing in the Jaguar range at the moment that would get me walking into a Jaguar showroom.

This latest creation is something which could pass you and you wouldn't think twice about it - well I wouldn't anyway. There just doesn't seem to be any style there, it could almost be anything. Given all the traits of the XJ and XK's, they at least had a bit of style to them and there was no mistaking them for something else.

Graham


----------

